# Movie Anniversaries that are Being Celebrated this Year



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2019)

A new year has begun, so, as I have been doing for the past several years, I shall make a thread that shall make me and people my age feel old, specifically, by mentioning anniversaries of famous movies.

I did some research, and I learned that quite a large number of historically-significant movies are celebrating anniversaries, this year, so let me begin.

This year (2019) is the 10th anniversary of _Avatar, Transformers 2, Terminator Salvation, X-Men Origins: Wolverine, Star Trek_ (2009), _ A Christmas Carol_ (2009), _The Princess and the Frog.
_
2019 is the 15th anniversary of _The Incredibles, Shrek 2, The Polar Express, The Village, Spider-Man 2, Saw, National Treasure, Van Helsing, The Phantom of the Opera_ (2004), _The Punisher_ (2004).

2019 is the 20th anniversary of _The Matrix, Fight Club, The Blair Witch Project, The Green Mile, Star Wars, Episode I: The Phantom Menace, The Iron Giant, The Sixth Sense, The Mummy_ (1999), _Toy Story 2, Office Space, Galaxy Quest, The World is Not Enough, End of Days.
_
2019 is the 25th anniversary of _The Lion King, Pulp Fiction, Forrest Gump, The Mask, The Shawshank Redemption, Timecop, Speed, Clerks, Richie Rich, The Pagemaster, Angels in the Outfield._

2019 is the 30th anniversary of _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, Honey, I Shrunk the Kids, Ghostbusters II, Lethal Weapon 2, Back to the Future, Part II, Batman_ (1989), Disney’s _The Little Mermaid, National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation, All Dogs Go to Heaven._

I usually do not go back in time any further than 30 years, unless mentioning a particularly significant anniversary, but 2019 is also the 35th anniversary of the first _Terminator_ movie, which I feel is definitely worthy of being mentioned.

Some of these movies I shall discuss in their own threads, since I feel that they are worthy of such discussion.

What does everyone else say about this? What are your opinions of these movies anniversaries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2019)

Didn't Up come out in 2009?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

I noticed "The Matrix" was having a special screening at Harkins.

I was thinking about seeing it, but...I dunno. It's strange. I loved the movie as a kid, but was so overexposed to it that I have no real desire to revisit it as an adult.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

wow, already 10 years since Moon (with Sam Rockwell) came out 


Moon, Distict 9, The Matrix, and Rocky II are the only anniversaries I'll keep an eye on


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Didn't Up come out in 2009?



If it did, I am sorry that I did not mention it, above.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2019)

Also up for its 25th Anniversary:




DemonDragonJ said:


> 2019 is the 20th anniversary of _The Matrix, Fight Club, The Blair Witch Project, The Green Mile, Star Wars, Episode I: The Phantom Menace, The Iron Giant, The Sixth Sense, The Mummy_ (1999), _Toy Story 2, Office Space, *Galaxy Quest*, The World is Not Enough, End of Days._



Anytime I see this get re-added to Netflix or Amazon, I have to have a watch. It is one of my favorite movies ever. Like, part of me has always wanted to meet Alan Rickman and say the Grabthar's Hammer line to him while he signs me an autograph with visible jadedness and disgust.


Alas, his passing has made that impossible. Rest in peace you wonderful dude.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 6, 2019)

A crapton of good (or at least memorable) movies came out in 1999.

But maybe that's my subjective impression because I was just turning 10 years old and transitioning from kid's films to "real" movies.

Obviously I couldn't see them in theaters, but probably got them on VHS (good times...) soon after.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Also up for its 25th Anniversary:



Thank you for reminding me of that: _Legend of Drunken Master_ is, by far, my favorite Jackie Chan film, since it has some of the best fight scenes in cinematic history.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2019)

"Legend of the Drunken Master"...or "Drunken Master II" (which is how I first saw it)...is in my opinion, Jackie's best movie.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2019)

Ken Lo is probably the most memorable "Kicking Guy" I've ever seen in the genre. It helps that he's the Final Boss and he just oozes charm and smugness in the role (the English dub actor helped a lot here too). But yeah, he got the moves. When Jackie kicks down his spazzing whirlwind kicking bird shit and then does the same thing to him and sends him spinning - that always will be one of the most cathartic moments I've experienced with cinema.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year is the 15th anniversary of _Spiderman 2,_ the second film in Sam Raimi’s _Spiderman_ trilogy and a film that many viewers often regard as one of the best superhero films ever made. As a side note, I remember when this film was released while I was in high school, so I definitely feel old, now.

            At the time that this film was made, superheroes were not yet as mainstream as they are, today, but they certainly had increased in popularity from what they had been in previous decades, largely due to the success of the _X-Men_ and _Spiderman_ film series that were both ongoing at that time. This film, in my mind, did an amazing job of showing the stress that Peter felt from attempting to balance his personal life with being a superhero, portraying the increasing tension between him and Harry that had begun in the first film, and also giving depth to Dr. Octopus, who previously had usually been portrayed as being one-dimensionally evil.

            As great as this film was, the next film, unfortunately, brought an end to the series, which then led to there being not merely one, but two reboots of _Spiderman_ within not even a decade, but that does not detract from this film’s amazingness, and I still remember it fondly.

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your opinions of this year being the fifteenth anniversary of _Spiderman 2?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year is the twentieth anniversary of _The Matrix,_ a science fiction/action film that was groundbreaking in many ways and still is remembered as a major milestone of those genres.

            The film was revolutionary for its innovative special effects, as CGI was still relatively new at that time, but it also was very significant for its philosophical elements and the questions that they posed. It proposed the idea that the world as we know it is merely an elaborate deception maintained to control the people, and even was daring enough to suggest that some people would actually prefer the deception, even after those people had learned the truth.

            This film was also significant in that it helped to propel Keanu Reeves, Laurence Fisburne, and Hugo Weaving to fame; all of them had certainly starred in plenty of films before then, but this film was their major breakthrough in terms of becoming household names.

            I still fondly remember how much I enjoyed this film when I first saw it, not only for its action, but also for its depth and how it made the viewer think; the majority of actions films in the 1980’s and 1990’s were straightforward, but this film actually challenged its audience to deeply ponder the nature of reality, and their place within it, which was perfect for me, as I was in my early adolescence, at that time.

            As great as this film was, it seems that most viewers very much dislike the sequels, of which I have seen only _The Matrix: Reloaded,_ and many years ago, so I am not certain why the viewers dislike them. However, as far as I am concerned, the original remains a magnificent film that is still as great today as it was when it first was released.

            What does everyone else say about this? What do you think of this year marking the 20th anniversary of _The Matrix?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year commemorates the 25th anniversary of _The Pagemaster,_ a film that I feel is an underappreciated gem of cinematic history; although it certainly is no _Lion King_ or _Iron Giant,_ it has an impressive cast of Macaulay Culkin, Christopher Lloyd, Patrick Stewart, Frank Welker, Whoopi Goldberg, and Leonard Nimoy.

            I remember reading somewhere that this film was part of an attempt to convince children to read books more often, since many people at that time perceived excessive consumption of television and video games as a major societal problem, but attempting to do so with a movie seemed to be very contradictory, to me. This film was also one of the very first films in which I saw a dragon (another being Disney’s _Sleeping Beauty),_ and, in both films, the way that the dragon appeared was very dramatic and partially frightened me, as I was very young as that time.

            This film was never a blockbuster or a masterpiece, but it has a cult following to this day, and I remember it fondly, having seen it when it was initially released, and I own it on blu-ray, so that I may watch it whenever I wish to do so.

            What does everyone else say about this? What do you think of this year being the twenty-fifth anniversary of _The Pagemaster?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year marks the twenty-fifth anniversary of _The Lion King,_ which many people consider to be one of the Walt Disney Company’s best films, ever. It was epic in scope, contained memorable characters with outstanding voice actors, and featured some amazing songs. It won numerous academy awards and is still remembered fondly by everyone who saw it on its initial release.

            This film is still one of my favorite Disney films to this very day (with some other choices being _Fantasia, Sleeping Beauty,_ and _The Hunchback of Notre Dame;_ I cannot choose only one), and I have watched it enough times to have nearly all of its dialogue and song lyrics memorized; Scar is one of my favorite Disney villains (some others being Maleficent and Claude Frollo, not coincidentally), and his song, _Be Prepared,_ is one of my favorite villain songs. If I could find even one thing about this film about which to complain, it would be the flatulence-related humor in _Hakuna Matata,_ which I feel should not have been in an otherwise flawless masterpiece such as this film.

            I am not certain what else there is that I can about this film that has already been said, so I shall ask everyone else what they have to say about it; what are your thoughts about this year being the 25th anniversary of _The Lion King?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year marks the twentieth anniversary of _Star Wars, Episode I: The Phantom Menace,_ the first film of the _Star Wars_ prequel trilogy; wow, I can still remember when that film was released, and I now feel old, knowing that it now has been two decades since that films was released.

            Before that film, the last _Star Wars_ film to be made was _Return of the Jedi,_ released in 1983, sixteen years earlier, and the franchise had largely been dormant, until the release of _Heir to the Empire_ by Timothy Zahn, an amazing book that I personally feel was a close to being a perfect sequel to the original trilogy as has ever been made. That book renewed public interest in _SW,_ to the point that Lucasfilm felt that making new films would be profitable.

            Anticipation for _The Phantom Menace_ was very high, but the reception of the film was mixed, to be polite, as many viewers disliked the over-reliance on CGI, the fact that Jar-Jar Binks was terribly annoying, and that the portrayal of Anakin Skywalker as a bratty child made it very difficult to believe that he would eventually become the supreme badass of Darth Vader in the original trilogy (an impression made even worse with his portrayal in the next two films). I agree that much of the criticism of this film is valid, but it was not a poor film, by any standards, since it had some terrific acting by Liam Neeson, Ewan MacGregor, Ian McDiarmid, Terrence Stamp, Frank Oz, and Samuel L. Jackson, a great lightsaber duel (unlike those in the next two films that were simply too flashy to take seriously), and the films that followed it were much better.

            I will not spend any time speaking of what I would have done differently if I had been writing the prequel trilogy, since I have already spoken about that subject in great detail in other threads, but I do feel that George Lucas could have made some better decisions when he was directing the films.

            Regardless of the various opinions of _TPM_ and the other prequels, there is no doubt that their success revived the _Star Wars_ franchise, for better or for worse, and helped to make it into the cultural phenomenon that it is, today.

            What does everyone else have to say about this? What are your thoughts of this year being the 20th anniversary of _Star Wars: The Phantom Menace?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year commemorates the tenth anniversary of the 2009 _Star Trek_ film, which rebooted the franchise after it had been dormant for several years following the commercially unsuccessful _Star Trek: Nemesis_ in 2002.

            I personally cannot believe that it has already been a full decade since that film was released, as I can remember it being released in my senior of college, and how I was very excited to see it. That film brought new life to the _Star Trek_ franchise by recasting all of the characters from the original series, providing a new interpretation that still felt as if they were the same characters.

            The new film focused more heavily on action than exploration, and felt more akin to _Star Wars_ than the original _Star Trek_ series, in some ways, and I shall admit that I missed the feeling of adventure from the original series, but the film still managed to capture my interest, and it clearly was a great success at reviving the franchise, since it had two sequels and then spawned a spin-off series, _Star Trek: Discovery._

            There currently is no news if there shall be any further films in the series, but I still think that the existing trilogy is excellent in its own right (even if the next two films did not equal the quality of the first), and I am glad that they were made. Also, I did very much enjoy Leonard Nimoy having a supporting role in the film, as he was my favorite actor from the original series, but the film was supposed to be a clean reboot, so his presence made me feel that the filmmakers did not have complete confidence that it would succeed, and so were adding him as a form of fanservice.

            What does everyone else think of this? What is your opinion of this year being the tenth anniversary of the 2009 _Star Trek_ film?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 9, 2019)

This year commemorates the 20th anniversary of _The Iron Giant,_ a film that I feel is an underappreciated masterpiece of cinematic history. It was produced by Warner Bros., who had always been, and still is, a major name in the field of animation, but, unlike WB’s closest rival, the Walt Disney Company, Warner Bros. had produced mainly animated short films or television series, but never a feature-length animated film. However, in the 1990’s WB produced _Space Jam,_ a film that combined live action with animation, whose success inspired them to produce two more films that were fully animated; _Quest for Camelot_ (a medieval fantasy film) and _The Iron Giant._

_The Iron Giant,_ being a family film, had an overall positive tone and a happy ending, but it had a very serious plot about the nature of friendship, the dangers of fear and paranoia, how irrational decisions can override common sense and rationality, and choosing one's own path in life. The film is set in 1957, so the Cold War is an element of the story, but it is mentioned only briefly, used to help establish the setting, rather than being the main focus of the story, so the movie does not rely on the old cliché of having the conflict of the plot be the United States competing with the Soviet Union.

            I feel that this film should have started a series of great animated films from Warner Bros., because, at that time, Disney did not have any serious competition in the area of animated feature films (and I personally believe that they still do not, since the majority of animated family films that have been made recently are far too moronic to be taken seriously, except for some films from Dreamworks), but it was not profitable in theaters, bringing an end to Warner Bros. making animated features, at least, until recently, since _The Lego Movie_ was a tremendous success. Despite its lack of commercial success, many viewers remember _The Iron Giant_ very fondly, so Warner Bros. clearly recognized that and released it on home video with many bonus features; I have it on blu-ray, and am proud to have it in my movie collection.

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being the twentieth anniversary of _The Iron Giant?_


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2019)

to this day this is still my favorite live-action adaptation of Spider-Man

with iconic scenes, great fight sequences and a good villain in Doc Ock — this is the movie every Spider-Man flick try to emulate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2019)

I feel old.

I remember the hype for this. I remember seeing it in theaters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jan 9, 2019)

Inb4 “ better than the sequel trilogy” bs


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2019)

Can't you make these anniversary threads on (or at least near) the dates the movies actually came out?

Otherwise you'll have all your comments in January and people will forget about them by the time of the "actual" anniversaries.

Spred it out a bit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

You really don't have to make a thread for each one.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

It was good.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

The best Star Wars to date.

Plus this epic poster


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

You're trying too hard with these threads now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

Did he ever put himself back together?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

I just realized the live action one will be 25 years after the original.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

Why did Whoopi Goldberg's book have big lips?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

That's old school.  Yup, old school like the old school.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Africa-American



A person who is also a country?! Cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

I remember seeing Seed of Chucky either not long before or not long after.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

I have to agree on that. The twist with Saw was fantastic. It was the case of "it was right infront of you" but it was executed well.

Then again I was a 13 year old when I saw it so not sure what the reaction of the adults was in the cinemas but I remember I was in shock when Jigsaw stood up with the epic theme playing in the background. Shit was hype.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2019)

Still gets my pulse racing, that theme gives you goosebumps like nothing else  

GAME OVER


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice franchise it's actually one that's managed to stay true to itself and keep a nice plot going throughout it. The last film was nice and was probably the one I enjoyed the most.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

This year is the thirtieth anniversary of _All Dogs Go to Heaven,_ a film by Don Bluth, whom I feel is one of the greatest filmmakers of the twentieth century. I believe that that film is one of Bluth’s four best films, with the others being _The Land Before Time, The Secret of NIMH,_ and _An American Tail._

            Bluth’s films were family films, but some of them contained very dark and depressing content, such as the heroes being separated from their families and experiencing severe doubt, depression, and despair. In the case of _ADGtH,_ the main character is killed not long into the film, which I imagine caused many children who viewed it to feel great shock and despair; I recall that, when I first saw the film, the scene in which Charlie dies, and then the scene in which he has a vision of himself going to hell, were extremely terrifying to me as a child. Also, even more intense, was the fact that the pocket watch that was keeping Charlie alive would inevitably stop, and he would die, and not be able to go to heaven, which created a sense of dread, doom, and inevitability.

            This film is also famous for being the source of the “big-lipped alligator moment” trope, which is a scene that occurs suddenly with no foreshadowing, is over the top, even by the standards of the film in which it appears, and is never mentioned again (another good example is the tunnel scene from the 1971 _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory)._ However the trope namer is actually not quite a perfect example, since the namesake alligator was actually mentioned briefly before he appeared, and then he returns at the end to assist Charlie.

            Of course, the movie ended happily, but there were many dark and disturbing moments along that journey, and the happy ending of the film, in which Ann Marie bids a tearful farewell to Charlie with the promise that they shall meet again, is damaged by the fact that the father of Judith Barsi, the actress who played Ann Marie, killed her not long before the release of this film.

            This film had a sequel, but Bluth’s involvement in the sequel was minimal at best (as was the case with every sequel to one of his films, other than _Bartok the Magnificent),_ so the sequel had nowhere near the quality of the original, and should be viewed only for the sake of completion, in my mind. It would be nice if this film was better-known, but it was released the same year as Disney’s _The Little Mermaid,_ so it is obvious which of those films became a famous cultural phenomenon, and which did not.

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being the 30th anniversary of _All Dogs Go to Heaven?_


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You really don't have to make a thread for each one.



I wanted to do so, and there is no rule against that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Can't you make these anniversary threads on (or at least near) the dates the movies actually came out?
> 
> Otherwise you'll have all your comments in January and people will forget about them by the time of the "actual" anniversaries.
> 
> Spred it out a bit.



I could do that, but it would be too difficult to wait until the specific date for each film; it was easier to do it, this way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Did he ever put himself back together?



Did you actually watch the film?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I just realized the live action one will be 25 years after the original.



Yes, 2019 is 25 years after 1994.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why did Whoopi Goldberg's book have big lips?



I do not know that; why are you asking such a question?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

This year is the 30th anniversary of the 1989 _Batman_ film, the first film of the four-film series directed by Tim Burton and Joel Schumacher. Prior to that film, the previous live-action adaption of the character was the campy television series in the 1960’s (which actually had a feature-length film of its own), so this film was a completely new interpretation of the dark knight; gone were the campy atmosphere and bright colors, and in their place was a darker and more serious tone (at least until 1995, when _Batman Forever_ was released). Actually, there were a series of short films made in the 1940’s, which had a fairly serious tone, but those never achieved mainstream recognition.

            This film may not have been as dark as _Batman Begins_ would be, many years later, but it was the darkest depiction of Batman at that time. When Michael Keaton was cast as Bruce Wayne, he was primarily known for comedic roles, so some viewers doubted if he could properly portrayed the brooding dark knight, but he did an excellent job, so audiences were very impressed. However, the true star of the film was Jack Nicholson as the Joker, a much more serious and frightening portrayal of the character, compared to the clownish Cesar Romero portrayal of the 60’s. I also liked how the film introduced the twist of the Joker being the one who killed Bruce Wayne’s parents, which helped make the conflict between them more personal, even if that twist has never been used in any other version of the story.

            I actually have seen this film only once, but I did enjoy it, and I may watch it, again, to commemorate its anniversary.

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being the thirtieth anniversary of the 1989 _Batman_ film?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

This year is the thirtieth anniversary of _All Dogs Go to Heaven,_ a film by Don Bluth, whom I feel is one of the greatest filmmakers of the twentieth century. I believe that that film is one of Bluth’s four best films, with the others being _The Land Before Time, The Secret of NIMH,_ and _An American Tail._

            Bluth’s films were family films, but some of them contained very dark and depressing content, such as the heroes being separated from their families and experiencing severe doubt, depression, and despair. In the case of _ADGtH,_ the main character is killed not long into the film, which I imagine caused many children who viewed it to feel great shock and despair; I recall that, when I first saw the film, the scene in which Charlie dies, and then the scene in which he has a vision of himself going to hell, were extremely terrifying to me as a child. Also, even more intense, was the fact that the pocket watch that was keeping Charlie alive would inevitably stop, and he would die, and not be able to go to heaven, which created a sense of dread, doom, and inevitability.

            This film is also famous for being the source of the “big-lipped alligator moment” trope, which is a scene that occurs suddenly with no foreshadowing, is over the top, even by the standards of the film in which it appears, and is never mentioned again (another good example is the tunnel scene from the 1971 _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory)._ However the trope namer is actually not quite a perfect example, since the namesake alligator was actually mentioned briefly before he appeared, and then he returns at the end to assist Charlie.

            Of course, the movie ended happily, but there were many dark and disturbing moments along that journey, and the happy ending of the film, in which Ann Marie bids a tearful farewell to Charlie with the promise that they shall meet again, is damaged by the fact that the father of Judith Barsi, the actress who played Ann Marie, killed her not long before the release of this film.

            This film had a sequel, but Bluth’s involvement in the sequel was minimal at best (as was the case with every sequel to one of his films, other than _Bartok the magnificent),_ so the sequel had nowhere near the quality of the original, and should be viewed only for the sake of completion, in my mind. It would be nice if this film was better-known, but it was released the same year as Disney’s _The Little Mermaid,_ so it is obvious which of those films became a famous cultural phenomenon, and which did not.

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being the 30th anniversary of _All Dogs Go to Heaven?
_
*EDIT:* I accidentally posted this thread, twice, so will someone please delete the newer thread?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 10, 2019)

This year marks the 30th anniversary of Disney’s _The Little Mermaid,_ which many viewers regard as the film that began the “Disney Renaissance,” a period in which the company released many of their best-known films, films that are still remembered fondly to this day.

_The Little Mermaid_ was the first Disney film since _Sleeping Beauty,_ a full thirty years before that, to be adapted from a classical fairy tale (but not the first since then to feature a princess, as the now largely-forgotten adaptation of _The Black Cauldron_ featured a princess, Eilonwy, but that film is scarcely ever mentioned, today); between those two films, most of the company’s films had been made on a low budget, and have enjoyed some popularity, but are nowhere near the cultural phenomena that the films from _Snow White_ to _Sleeping Beauty_ or from _TLM_ onward are.

_The Little Mermaid_ was the first Disney film to feature a romance between characters of two different species, long before _The Princess and the Frog_ had an interracial romance (albeit between two members of the same species), and also was the first film in which the male did not immediately fall in love with the female _(Beauty and the Beast,_ released two years later, would be the first film in which the lead female did not immediately fall in love with the lead male). Although both Snow White and Aurora were put into magical states of slumber in their respective films, this film was the first film in which a princess had her physical form altered (much later, Tiana would have her physical form altered, as well). This film also was the second of only two (thus far) Disney films in which a main hero actually kills the main villain, with the first being _Sleeping Beauty;_ also, whether it is or is not a coincidence, both of those films featured a female villain growing to monstrous size and form and being impaled through the chest with a sharp object by a male hero (feel free to interpret that however you wish to do so).

            I obviously own this film on blu-ray, and have watched it many times; I did see its sequel, once, but that film was a complete repeat of the original with very little of the original’s talent or heart (i.e., it was an obvious cash grab), so it was not worth seeing more than once. I believe that it is a fairly safe presumption that the Walt Disney Company shall commemorate this anniversary in some way, as well, given how significant this film is in their history.

            As a side note, in the original tale by Hans Christian Andersen, the titular little mermaid and the sea witch did not have names; the names that they have in the 1989 films were given to them by the scriptwriters.

            What does everyone else here have to say about this subject? What are your thoughts about this year being the thirtieth anniversary of Disney’s _The Little Mermaid?_


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did you actually watch the film?


Yes which is why I'm asking that.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not know that; why are you asking such a question?


Because she was a book with big lips voiced by a black woman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

Saw it in the theatre.  My parents have an all dogs go to heaven Christmas ornament from a fast food kids meal back in the day.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)

Stahppppppp


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *EDIT:* I accidentally posted this thread, twice, so will someone please delete the newer thread?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I could do that, but it would be too difficult to wait until the specific date for each film; it was easier to do it, this way.


How would it be?  Literally check the date and make the thread when it comes up.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't like how you said 30th for this but thirtieth for others.  Pick one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 11, 2019)

DDJ we need to talk


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2019)

@Sennin of Hardwork  can you please merge all these threads into one anniversary thread? Nobody wants to see a full page of this shit.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruh wtf is with all these threads lmao?


----------



## Ashi (Jan 11, 2019)

Never saw the movie but more 2D animation in theatres plz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Bruh wtf is with all these threads lmao?


DDJ is glitching worse than an old iPhone


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

I was alright with a few of them threads but now it's getting silly. Someone block DDJ's Wikipedia access.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I was alright with a few of them threads but now it's getting silly. Someone block DDJ's Wikipedia access.



Whenever I see your name, I still accidentally read it as 'Rectal prolapse'. I don't know why, but I thought I'd remind you.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 11, 2019)

I thought you dont care about non human animal DDJ. This movie is about non human animal right?


----------



## wibisana (Jan 11, 2019)

Also why is 13. This is odd number to celebrate


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Whenever I see your name, I still accidentally read it as 'Rectal prolapse'. I don't know why, but I thought I'd remind you.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2019)

The train sequence, man. The train sequence. 

That is still the highpoint of super hero cinema for me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Also why is 13. This is odd number to celebrate


30th


----------



## Stringer (Jan 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Whenever I see your name, I still accidentally read it as 'Rectal prolapse'. I don't know why, but I thought I'd remind you.


wait what, I'm confused

was that @Pocalypse's previous username?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> DDJ we need to talk



About what?



~Gesy~ said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork  can you please merge all these threads into one anniversary thread? Nobody wants to see a full page of this shit.





~VK~ said:


> Bruh wtf is with all these threads lmao?



I wanted each movie to have its own thread, so that the discussion would not become confused and disorganized, as it is, now.



Mider T said:


> Yes which is why I'm asking that.



In that case, you should know that the giant did, indeed, reassemble himself at the end of the film.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 12, 2019)

Or you know you coulda just waited untill posting the threads on the actual anniversary of their release dates instead of spamming the entire section all at once.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

Stringer said:


> wait what, I'm confused
> 
> was that @Pocalypse's previous username?



Hell no  I've never had a name change since I joined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2019)

Stringer said:


> wait what, I'm confused
> 
> was that @Pocalypse's previous username?



No, but I'm going to pretend it was.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, you should know that the giant did, indeed, reassemble himself at the end of the film.


We don't know if he did or not.  We see the hand searching for other pieces but those pieces are scattered across the Earth, some of which could have fallen to the bottom of the ocean.  He is never shown completely reassembled.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> We don't know if he did or not.  We see the hand searching for other pieces but those pieces are scattered across the Earth, some of which could have fallen to the bottom of the ocean.  He is never shown completely reassembled.



The very final scene of the movie shows the giant's pieces crawling back toward him, and his eyes opening, so I believe that it is safe to presume that he reassembled himself.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The very final scene of the movie shows the giant's pieces crawling back toward him, and his eyes opening, so I believe that it is safe to presume that he reassembled himself.


Did you ignore what I said?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Did you ignore what I said?



No, I did not; did you read my previous post?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I did not; did you read my previous post?


Of course, which us why I know you clearly ignored mine


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Of course, which us why I know you clearly ignored mine



I am starting to think that _you_ ignored _my_ post.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am starting to think that _you_ ignored _my_ post.


You can't be this slow, this is like Kamal levels of stupid

I clearly stated that his piece are presumably scattered all over the planet since he was blown up in high above the Earth and at least a few of his pieces landed in the Arctic.  It can be presumed, since 2/3rds of the planet is water, that some of his pieces landed in the ocean.  We NEVER SEE HIM COMPLETELY RESASSEMBLED at the end of the movie.  I dunno how to dumb it down any more than that


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I clearly stated that his piece are presumably scattered all over the planet since he was blown up in high above the Earth and at least a few of his pieces landed in the Arctic.  It can be presumed, since 2/3rds of the planet is water, that some of his pieces landed in the ocean.  We NEVER SEE HIM COMPLETELY RESASSEMBLED at the end of the movie.  I dunno how to dumb it down any more than that



The giant is not shown completely reassembled to give a message of hope and to present the idea that his story is not over, that there shall be more to tell.

I really do not wish to spend any more time discussing that subject, since this is now twice that you have derailed a thread that I started by arguing with me over a ridiculous subject.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2019)

Forgive the double post, but I feel that doing so is the best way to change the subject of this thread.

            This year is the 30th anniversary of _Ghostbusters II,_ the sequel to the original _Ghostbusters;_ the sequel was released five years after the original, which is a long time, in the film industry (as most sequels are released two or three years after the original), but it was definitely worth the wait.

            I have observed that some people have said that this film is not as good as was the first because it was a complete repeat of the first, but I disagree with that; I enjoyed this film as much as I enjoyed the first, because it provided more of the same elements that made the original film so great. That is very similar to how _Home Alone II_ was a complete repeat of _Home Alone,_ but is still widely regarded as a classic film. However, those two sequels are exceptions to the rule; usually, it is a very bad thing when a sequel repeats the original, with two noteworthy examples being _Halloween II_ and _Friday the 13th, part II,_ both of which were complete repeats of their originals.

            Egon is definitely my favorite character from _Ghostbusters,_ because I see him as being similar to myself, so I am very sad that his actor, Harold Ramis, is no longer alive.

            The actor who played Vigo in this film was wonderfully hammy and diabolical, and his introduction . The “mood slime” scene _._

            What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being the 30th anniversary of _Ghostbusters?_


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The giant is not shown completely reassembled to give a message of hope and to present the idea that his story is not over, that there shall be more to tell.
> 
> I really do not wish to spend any more time discussing that subject, since this is now twice that you have derailed a thread that I started by arguing with me over a ridiculous subject.


So you took a logical leap and assumed that's how he would end up?  I agree that's pretty ridiculous .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 19, 2019)

This year is the 30th anniversary of _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade,_ the final film of the original _Indiana Jones_ trilogy. I like all three films very much, but this film is my favorite of the trilogy; I have heard some people say that they regard it as the weakest film of the original trilogy, but I cannot agree with that, since I feel that this film was the most epic; the stakes felt the highest, and the presence of Sean Connery definitely was one of the best aspects of the film.

            As a side note, many actors appeared in both _Star Wars_ and _Indiana Jones,_ beyond Harrison Ford; the actor who played Porkins in _A New Hope_ was one of the professors in _Raiders of the Lost Ark,_ the actor who played Admiral Ozzel in _The Empire Strikes Back_ also played Hitler in _The Last Crusade,_ and Julian Glover played both General Veers and Walter Donovan.

            Unlike many films, the interpersonal drama between Indiana and his father did not detract from the main story; it complemented it, and it certainly helped that the source of their interpersonal drama was directly related to the main plot of the film (whereas, in many other films, the interpersonal drama has no relation at all to the main plot).

            Elsa Schneider was my second-favorite of the leading female characters in an _Indiana Jones_ movie, with the first being Marion Ravenwood from _Raiders of the Lost Arc_ (Willie Scott, unfortunately, is my least favorite), but she certainly was one of the most complex characters, and I do feel that it was very tragic that she died, but her greed got the better of her.

            Overall, _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ is still my favorite entry in the franchise, and I think that its thirtieth anniversary is one that is worthy of being commemorated. What does everyone else say about this? What are your thoughts about this year being that film’s 30th anniversary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> another good example is the tunnel scene from the 1971 _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_


----------

